# Looking for freight! Where should I post loads of hay I sold?



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

Looking for a place to post loads hay hay I sold? CO to KY,TX,FL,TN,PA, and LA. Preferable free but not oppased to paying for the service.

Joe


----------

